# Standing Seam Ridge



## fbmbirds (Jun 22, 2015)

Hello,

I have a general question regarding the Ridge line on my standing seam roof. It was installed back in 2013 and looked correct but over the last 2 years I have noticed the ridge beginning to rise up on the left edge. 

Should I be concerned about this or is this just a cosmetic issue and just leave it alone.


----------



## Randy Bush (Oct 23, 2014)

I would tend to say that as long as it is still tight on the Z closure it would not be anything to worry about. Probably was maybe not bent according to the roof pitch. If it get loose I would pull it and rebend the cap also make sure the Z metal is not loose for some reason.


----------



## tonheminck (Jun 8, 2015)

Well, I feel that you need to take advice from a roofing consultant. He might advise necessary preventive maintenance/solutions for this issue.


----------



## angelbrown (Jun 24, 2015)

Hi,

Don't be panic about this, because it's generally a ridge beginning to rise up due to some Improperly applied. For overcoming this issue i would like to suggest you, consult it with roofer contractor.  
:thumbup:


----------



## Seabreezeroofing (Oct 15, 2014)

That's crazy! Did you have a recent wid event that may have blown up the ridge?

Http://www.seabreezeroof.com


----------

